
Tech firms to give secret evidence at child sexual abuse inquiry - r0n0j0y
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/may/13/tech-giants-to-give-secret-evidence-at-child-sexual-abuse-inquiry
======
h2odragon
Not up on UK law, perhaps there's some other hearing where they could give
public evidence?

Nice recounting of the horrors "this example case" suffered too. Remember: its
all about abused children, think about that instead of the reporter's agenda;
because after all no agenda is too extreme in the face of such horribly abused
children.

Does anyone advocating "for the children" in these cases ever suggest telling
kids they are people, with dignity and rights to defend themselves? That they
have a right to violently, if need be, reject advances and insult to their
integrity even from adults they should be able to trust? Seems to me most of
the proposed fixes for "child porn" involve keeping it quiet, instead.

